# Suspension Lift



## Buckaroo93 (Feb 20, 2017)

What is an affordable yet durable 2" +/- lift kit for a 2003 Tacoma Doublecab 4WD TRD? Not gonna be a rock crawler  or anything like that. Primarily a hunting truck and hwy driver. Something that gives a good stance, looks good and doesn't ride like a two horse buggy. I've been looking at OME (Old Man Emu) suspension kits but $$$.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 21, 2017)

Rough Country has one that fits your needs. I've installed their kits on several trucks...including my daily driver. Can be done in your driveway and takes minimal mechanical skills. Watch the videos and follow the directions. You'll be happy.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Feb 21, 2017)

Bilstein 5100's will give you adjustable up front, and an add a leaf in the rear. That's pretty affordable and a decent ride.


----------



## Buckaroo93 (Feb 21, 2017)

GoldDot40 said:


> Rough Country has one that fits your needs. I've installed their kits on several trucks...including my daily driver. Can be done in your driveway and takes minimal mechanical skills. Watch the videos and follow the directions. You'll be happy.



I haven't heard very good things about RC? Except they have a good warranty and excellent customer service.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 22, 2017)

Buckaroo93 said:


> I haven't heard very good things about RC? Except they have a good warranty and excellent customer service.



Never had (or heard) anything negative about them. I've probably installed at least 8 or 9 of their leveling kits on various makes/models of trucks...including a Tacoma.  Never had anybody complain about any of them.

I can honestly say, I was a bit wary about the shocks that came with the kit that I installed on my personal truck. It rides better now than it did with the factory shocks at stock ride height.


----------



## Buckaroo93 (Feb 22, 2017)

GoldDot40 said:


> Never had (or heard) anything negative about them. I've probably installed at least 8 or 9 of their leveling kits on various makes/models of trucks...including a Tacoma.  Never had anybody complain about any of them.
> 
> I can honestly say, I was a bit wary about the shocks that came with the kit that I installed on my personal truck. It rides better now than it did with the factory shocks at stock ride height.



What lift height do you have? And what truck?


----------



## DSGB (Feb 23, 2017)

My 03 DC 4WD has the Rough Country 2.5" leveling kit (spacer lift) that was installed when I bought it. It's a little stiff, but nothing I can't live with. 

What MonroeTaco mentioned seems to be the most popular and recommended on another forum devoted to Tacomas, which he is probably also a member.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Feb 23, 2017)

DSGB said:


> My 03 DC 4WD has the Rough Country 2.5" leveling kit (spacer lift) that was installed when I bought it. It's a little stiff, but nothing I can't live with.
> 
> What MonroeTaco mentioned seems to be the most popular and recommended on another forum devoted to Tacomas, which he is probably also a member.



Indeed I am. www.tacomaworld.com is a wealth of information.


----------



## Buckaroo93 (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm also a member of TacomaWorld.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 23, 2017)

Buckaroo93 said:


> What lift height do you have? And what truck?


I have their 2.5" leveling kit on my '02 Z71. It came with their torsion keys (reclocked for more adjustment), 1" taller lift block for the rear, and 4 new shocks. The leveling kit plus one size taller tires equals a total floorboard lift of 3 inches.

On my truck, you have to install longer shocks to account for the extra travel so they retain ride quality.


----------



## Buckaroo93 (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks for the info. Anyone else have any input?


----------



## Fadec (Mar 13, 2017)

I don't own a Toyota.  However, I do have experience with OME (Old Man Emu) in the Jeep world.  Their lift kits for the Jeep TJ (coil springs) are excellent.

If I owned a Toyota and was going to install a lift I would hesistate using their product.  Expensive yes, but you do get what you pay for.

Good luck.

Fadec


----------



## Buckaroo93 (Mar 15, 2017)

Fadec said:


> I don't own a Toyota.  However, I do have experience with OME (Old Man Emu) in the Jeep world.  Their lift kits for the Jeep TJ (coil springs) are excellent.
> 
> If I owned a Toyota and was going to install a lift I would hesistate using their product.  Expensive yes, but you do get what you pay for.
> 
> ...



@FADEC Did you mean "would not hesitate"?


----------



## Casey81 (Mar 21, 2017)

Look at Toytec. I run their 3 inch front coils on Bilsteins with OME HD rear coils on my 4Runner. I would have went OME on the front but did not want to deal with trim packers. It rode stiff until it settled. If you stick with OE wheels you will need spacers to clear larger tires. You will have UCA and spring contact so plan on upgrading UCAs. That will also allow the caster and camber to be pulled into spec again. I run Camburg UCAs. This does away with the upper ball joints and switches to a uniball. you really do get what you pay for when it comes to lifts. Spend a little build it right and be happy with it.


----------

